# Art/Object Issues > Mountmaking >  FOSSHAPE Samples Available

## B.Jeffrey

Hi- Just wanted to say thanks to T. Ashley McGrew for making me aware of PACIN and this mountmaking forum.....and of course a special thanks to Marla Miles, Fashion Arts Preparator at the Cincinnati Museum of Art for introducing my FOSSHAPE to the museum world. Below is brief excerpt from Marla taken from her email to me back in Jan

So yes, the Cincinnati Art Museum did present at the Second International Mountmakers Forum at the Smithsonian last spring. Fosshape was a big hit. We had a poster and powerpoint presentation set up describing the material and how we used it to construct dress forms that were lightweight, inexpensive and easy/quick to produce. Additionally, we presented our Oddy Test results (see http://www.metmuseum.org/works_of_art/objects_conservation/spring_2003/oddy.asp for a description/history of the Oddy Test) which found Fosshape to be a safe material to use near and in direct contact with museum objects/works of art. To see our Fosshape forms in action, one can view installation photos from The Textile Museums exhibition _Contemporary Japanese Fashion: The Mary Baskett Collection_ online http://www.flickr.com/photos/textile...7622645475498/ 

I'm from the developmentand manufacturing side of this heat activated material as originally designed for industrial use. Several years ago I brought FOSSHAPE (as well as WONDERFLEX) to folks like Disney, Dazian Fabrics, Broadway, a few costumers and prop makers etc. and found this new clientele to be much more fun and enjoyable to work with....especially since knowledge and experiences were most often shared.

Unfortunately there is not much in the way of published information yet available on FOSSHAPE use for mannequin and mount making. Although my FOSSHAPE web site is not yet active, Hope it will be later this year. In the mean time, if anyone wants some free samples to experiment with and or requires more information, feel free to contact me via fosshape@gmail.com
Your constructive comments would be greatly appreciated as well.

Regards,
Brian Jeffrey
The Jeffrey Nonwovens Group, LLC
603-778-0190 phone/fax
The Thermoman of Dazian
Product Manager- Dazian Fabrics

----------


## KSchutte

I'm starting to make some Fosshape mannequins for my MFA thesis show today.  I'll post pictures if I am successful.  I actually heard about this material from an undergraduate who went to a lecture at the Cincy Art Museum with one of his art history classes.

----------


## T. Ashley McGrew

Good luck with your show! Thanks for sharing pictures with the rest of us when you get the chance. 
Please include detail shots I always think they help to get a feel for the process better. If you could get someone to help so there could be "action" shots while you work that would be really nice too.
Hope it goes well!

Ashley

----------


## KSchutte

Thank you very much!  I've made 3 mannequins so far, with one being a test to see how the material works and what would be best for applying a black to it.  I'm getting comfortable with the material and I think I have my process pretty much figured out.  I need about 8 mannequins, so I should be able to get some good shots as I continue.  Thanks for the action shots suggestion; I will be sure to get some of those now that I seem to have a feel for what I am doing.  Pictures should be forth coming around the beginning of April.

Thanks again,
Katie

----------


## B.Jeffrey

Hi Katie- Perhaps I overlooked a previous posting, but did you end up making all 8 mannequins? How did they come out?  Did you end up taking any photos that you could share?  Not to be self serving, but I was hoping to obtain some FOSSHAPE mountmaking related photos to put up on my website www.fosshape.com  which is is still not up.
Brian

----------

